# Newbie Needs Help



## whtwtr79 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi, I am a new member to this forum and new to bowfishing. I am really struggling. I have been bowfishing for about a year now. On dry land I can hit just about anything from any reasonable distance. Underwater, I am just plain lousy. In one year I have only managed to hit about 6 fish, all were right at the top of the water during the spawn. How do I practice on a submerged target? Any tips?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

sink some pop bottles and shoot at them. have arrow tied to line and use a fishing arrow so the weight is the same dont use sights. thats all i got 4 ya


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i use a one pin sight and have it sighted in at the range i mostly shoot my fish. then do what trapper said go out and pratice on some submerged bottles. just ask trapper how much better i shoot than him. 8)


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ask weasle how much better both of us are then him


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When you aim, aim lower, and when you think you are right, aim about 6-8 inches lower

Ask trapper how much a a better shot I am.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> ask weasle how much better both of us are then him


 

Shut up Jake, I could outshoot you both with my eyes closed. I just had a terrible weekend. You know how ya get days where you can't hit the broadside of a barn when you're sitting inside it? That's just what my whole weekend was like.

Back to the topic at hand. Sink stuff and shoot.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

alex it happened 2 weekend so ur just a bad shot you should be taking the advice given in this thread. sink the bottles to the average depth you shoot at. i take a cranberry juice jug and then put line on it to a pop bottle so i can somewhat adjust it. works good till ya hit one of the caps or the not were ya tied it on


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jake, you make me a bad shot. That's just it. I'm a heckuva shot by myself or shooting with Tim, but when you get thrown on the boat, I can't hit crap. Last fall I pegged a rabbit at 40 yards through the shoulders with my bowfishing setup; tell me that's not a good shot and I'll tell you who's a LIAR!!! :lol:


----------



## whtwtr79 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you, I plan on shooting at some submerged bottles tomorrow. The next day i should hopefully kill something. I am greatful for the advice. I will let you know how I do. :beer:


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

Weasle, how do you shoot them with your eyes closed? I can't even see fish or bottle or anything for that matter with my eyes closed!....wait, were you joking?! I think I learned on this forum that joking is not advised and it is actually a bad thing. What if CAGE found out you were blind shooting and they used that against us bowfishermen? I love this sport and would hate to have that taken away from us. If you are blind shooting you should stop, you could hit a gamefish! Or a beaver or a muskrat!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

> goldfishmurderer Posted: Thu Jul 31, 2008 9:17 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Weasle, how do you shoot them with your eyes closed? I can't even see fish or bottle or anything for that matter with my eyes closed!....wait, were you joking?! I think I learned on this forum that joking is not advised and it is actually a bad thing. What if CAGE found out you were blind shooting and they used that against us bowfishermen? I love this sport and would hate to have that taken away from us. If you are blind shooting you should stop, you could hit a gamefish! Or a beaver or a muskrat!


dude grow up, just let it go. this is the reason you start this crap. your just eggin him on to fight.

whtwtr79

i hope you get some fish, make sure to get pics


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ya take some pics. after you get use to shooting underwater ull get the hang of it once you figure out how to judge depth and how much your arrow planes. after the first few fish its kinda just a matter of time to get a good hitting percentage. rmember aim low when think low enough go a bit lower then let go and reel that fish in


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Good luck whtwtr! I'm sure you'll get something if you just keep on shooting those submerged bottles. It really does work wonders for getting consistancy at different depths.


----------

